# Pigeon Cooing (Unmate with Pigeon)



## randomlamps (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a pet pigeon that coos for me constantly all day long. I have rescued a second pigeon to be her mate but it hasn't worked and she continues cooing for me all day. How to i get her to unmate with me so that she can mate to the other pigeon?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, are you sure the other pigeon is a male? sometimes the new bird needs to get settled in the cage it is a new environment for him give him about 4 or 5 days and see whats up


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would give them time, as has been said. Even two females will become good friends. Make sure not to pet your pigeon on the back.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You need to do a slow introduction, cages next to each other for a week or so. Then let them both come out and see how it goes. Your pigeon probably view you as his mate, so you will need to spend less time with him until he bonds to the other pigeon.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi! Just wanted to chime in later to say thanks to all for giving advice. I'm struggling with this now. We got our male a female pigeon, and since she came home a few weeks ago, he's become very affectionate with both my husband and I (he preens us, tries to initiate a pigeon kiss, and cries for pets often-- we're careful to only pet his neck--but he didn't do any of this before we got him a mate). We'll start distancing from him until he latches onto her. The worst part is he doesn't try to court her at all--he just tries to jump on her, which annoys her a great deal. The advice gives me some peace of mind, so thanks!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It will be difficult, but you will need to distance yourself from him. Show him you are "not interested". He will have no choice than to go for the secind best option.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks Marina--your comments have helped me a lot (I search for old posts with questions that I have, and I've learned a lot from your responses to other posts--thanks for helping all of us pigeon beginners, it is REALLY appreciated)


----------

